# He encontrado una moneda de oro



## Quintus Sertorius (7 Ago 2022)

Medio escudo de 1758.






Vivo en la que ha sido la casa de mi familia desde hace varios siglos.
Hace 3 años hicimos reformas en una parte de ella, y esta semana pasando por donde se llevaron los escombros, la encontré en el suelo.

Por lo que he investigado está acuñada en Madrid y en un catálogo online la he visto valorada en 210€ en estado EBC.





Moneda 1/2 Escudo 1758 Madrid JB | Numismática española


Moneda de 1/2 Escudo 1758 Madrid JB de Fernando VI




catalogodemonedas.es





No pienso venderla. Me gustan las monedas antiguas como inversión y me gusta esta moneda. Además del valor sentimental que tiene ya para mi. 

Una duda que me surge es como valorar el estado. He visto algún manual, pero no tengo ninguna práctica.Tiene una pequeña ralladura en la cara del rey, pero por lo demás parece casi nueva. ¿Podría ser una MBC?


----------



## weyler (7 Ago 2022)

menuda suerte

mi abuelo se encontro hace años en su huerto un doblon


----------



## SineOsc (7 Ago 2022)

Mola mucho la verdad.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Ago 2022)

Es un durillo de fernando vi, muy corriente pero bonito, 175 euros a día de hoy.
Tampoco es tanto , son las monedas de oro menos valiosas que hay

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (7 Ago 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es un durillo de fernando vi, muy corriente pero bonito, 175 euros a día de hoy.
> Tampoco es tanto , son las monedas de oro menos valiosas que hay
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Tiene el tamaño aproximado de una moneda de céntimo. Es realmente pequeña, si.


----------



## Daviot (7 Ago 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Medio escudo de 1758.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148552
> 
> 
> ...



Quedatela y disfrútala tú. De todas formas si quieres que alguien te oriente sobre su estado de conservación igual tienes que mejorar la calidad de las fotos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Ago 2022)

Ya estás tardando en comprar un detector de metales y en tirar todos los muros y suelos de la casa... 

Bonito recuerdo, enhorabuena.


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (7 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Quedatela y disfrútala tú. De todas formas si quieres que alguien te oriente sobre su estado de conservación igual tienes que mejorar la calidad de las fotos.



Ya lo he visto. 
Me costó hacer unas fotos decentes, pues es pequeña y el macro de mi móvil no es gran cosa. Pero luego tuve que bajarles la calidad para poder subirlas al foro. Luego trato de subir algo mejor.


----------



## Daviot (7 Ago 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Ya lo he visto.
> Me costó hacer unas fotos decentes, pues es pequeña y el macro de mi móvil no es gran cosa. Pero luego tuve que bajarles la calidad para poder subirlas al foro. Luego trato de subir algo mejor.




Sí, ese es el problema de este foro. Casi no se puede subir nada por lo limitado de todo.


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (7 Ago 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Ya estás tardando en comprar un detector de metales y en tirar todos los muros y suelos de la casa...
> 
> Bonito recuerdo, enhorabuena.



Hace años que tengo un detector, pero es baratillo y no discrimina entre hierro, oro, plata, etc. Lo he pasado por el escombro pero pita continuamente porque está lleno de clavos, hojalata, etc.


----------



## Daviot (7 Ago 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Hace años que tengo un detector, pero es baratillo y no discrimina entre hierro, oro, plata, etc. Lo he pasado por el escombro pero pita continuamente porque está lleno de clavos, hojalata, etc.



Ningún detector discrimina oro plata de otros metales. Sólo algunos consiguen eliminar hierro, no al 100% pero si al 80-90%.

Algunos modelos de la marca Minelab discriminan bien el hierro y puede que otros modelos de calidad de otras marcas también.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Ago 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Medio escudo de 1758.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148552
> 
> 
> ...



Imperio Numismático es tu foro para estas cuestiones.









Imperio-Numismático, foro de numismática


Identificación y estudio de monedas, billetes y algunos objetos relacionados con la numismática. Noticias, subastas y convenciones.




www.imperio-numismatico.com


----------



## bondiappcc (7 Ago 2022)

La enhorabuena.

Hurga un poco más a ver si hay más.


----------



## waukegan (7 Ago 2022)

Y encima de Fernando VI, uno de los pocos reyes decentes que hemos tenido. Lástima que no le saliera del todo bien el tema de la Gran Redada


----------



## Tichy (7 Ago 2022)

¿Has comprobado peso y dimensiones?
Es difícil con estas fotos, pero se ven algunas zonas "raras", por ejemplo entre la R de Rex y la grafila.
Podría ser suciedad o simplemente la foto, pero ahí parece que fuera una imitación chapada.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Ago 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Ya estás tardando en comprar un detector de metales y en tirar todos los muros y suelos de la casa...
> 
> Bonito recuerdo, enhorabuena.



En las casas centenarias es muy facil encontrar monedas antiguas, las de oro y los anillos son mas dificiles, pero si encontro un durillo seguro que no estara solo.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Ago 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Medio escudo de 1758.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148552
> 
> 
> ...



A ojo no diría ebc, habría que verla en mano incluso para valorar su autenticidad, pero parece más Mbc

Habría que ver año etc pero sí que entre 120 y 180 puede estar sin problemas, incluso si es un año común 

Estúdiala, aprende, y porque no, guárdatela que es bonita


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Ningún detector discrimina oro plata de otros metales. Sólo algunos consiguen eliminar hierro, no al 100% pero si al 80-90%.
> 
> Algunos modelos de la marca Minelab discriminan bien el hierro y puede que otros modelos de calidad de otras marcas también.



Si lo discriminan hombre , para eso están los números que marca la pantalla. 
El hierro lo discrimina cualquier máquina baratuna, pero cuanto más discrimina menos profundidad, fui pitero de joven y no respondo a preguntas 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Ago 2022)

Es una joya familiar, yo no la vendería , soy coleccionista y si fuese mía como lo es del op, no la soltaria ni por 10000 euros.
Solo el necio confunde valor con precio

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (7 Ago 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Si lo discriminan hombre , para eso están los números que marca la pantalla.
> El hierro lo discrimina cualquier máquina baratuna, pero cuanto más discrimina menos profundidad, fui pitero de joven y no respondo a preguntas
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



No, los números marcan conductividades pero no metales distintos. La totalidad de los detectores no distingue un anillo de oro de una anilla de lata de refresco porque tienen la misma "huella".

El hierro hay marcas y modelos de detectores que lo discriminan mejor que otros. Yo también he sido pionero pitero playero de cuando la gente te preguntaba si con ese cacharro buscabas lombrices para pescar.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Ago 2022)

¿Cómo es el oro, que nunca lo he visto?, solo en las películas.


----------



## Lord Vader (7 Ago 2022)

Hazte un colgante con esa, como homenaje a tu antepasado. No la vendas. Tu tatarabuelo la ahorró con mucho esfuerzo.
Busca el escondite del resto. Esas véndelas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> No, los números marcan conductividades pero no metales distintos. La totalidad de los detectores no distingue un anillo de oro de una anilla de lata de refresco porque tienen la misma "huella".
> 
> El hierro hay marcas y modelos de detectores que lo discriminan mejor que otros. Yo también he sido pionero pitero playero de cuando la gente te preguntaba si con ese cacharro buscabas lombrices para pescar.



En el oro tienes razón ,,un anillo y una chapa de cerveza de aluminio es lo mismo, pero las monedas de oro las marca como oro y como moneda,.
Al menos el minelab Explorer que yo tenía. 



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Angelillo23 (7 Ago 2022)

Deberías borrar el hilo


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (7 Ago 2022)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Deberías borrar el hilo



¿Por qué? 
¿Hacienda o ladrones fuera de la ley?


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (7 Ago 2022)

Me la das si no la quieres?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2022)

Tirala a la basura


----------



## Gusman (7 Ago 2022)

Si estaba en el trayecto de salida de los escombros tiene pinta que algun albañil se ha pegado unas buenas vacaciones a vuestra costa. Y algun que otro comproro tambien...


----------



## Angelillo23 (7 Ago 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> ¿Por qué?
> ¿Hacienda o ladrones fuera de la ley?



No no, la propia ley ya dice que eso no es tuyo y que tendrías que entregarlo, al tener más de 100 años, y te correspondería la mitad del valor de tasación (a compartir 
con el propietario del terreno o vivienda) por hallazgo casual ¿Crees que si hubiera aparecido un ánfora romana sería tuya? Por encima te puedo decir que eso está recogido en la ley 16 / 1985 de patrimonio histórico, en el articulo 41.3, hallazgos casuales, aunque no soy un experto. Creo que hay 30 dias para informar a las autoridades.

Te digo que borres el hilo porque se que eres un trollaso de los buenos que en verdad no se ha encontrado la moneda sino que la ha comprado legalmente y ha venido a vacilar, pero el foro lo leen autoridades y podrían interesarse por tu caso. 

Por supuesto si te la has encontrado de verdad pues ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer. 
Un saludo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Ago 2022)

Del que cagó el moro


----------



## Manzanamiel (7 Ago 2022)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> No no, la propia ley ya dice que eso no es tuyo y que tendrías que entregarlo, al tener más de 100 años, y te correspondería la mitad del valor de tasación (a compartir
> con el propietario del terreno o vivienda) por hallazgo casual ¿Crees que si hubiera aparecido un ánfora romana sería tuya? Por encima te puedo decir que eso está recogido en la ley 16 / 1985 de patrimonio histórico, en el articulo 41.3, hallazgos casuales, aunque no soy un experto. Creo que hay 30 dias para informar a las autoridades.
> 
> Te digo que borres el hilo porque se que eres un trollaso de los buenos que en verdad no se ha encontrado la moneda sino que la ha comprado legalmente y ha venido a vacilar, pero el foro lo leen autoridades y podrían interesarse por tu caso.
> ...




Yo no lo creo. No creo que se pueda aplicar ese artículo una moneda que no ha sido encontrada en una excavación arqueológica. Se aplican las reglas generales del tesoro, el artículo 351 del CC: "

El tesoro pertenece al dueño del terreno en que se hallare.


Sin embargo, cuando fuere hecho el descubrimiento en propiedad ajena, o del Estado, y por casualidad, la mitad se aplicará al descubridor.


Si los efectos descubiertos fueren interesantes para las ciencias o las artes, podrá el Estado adquirirlos por su justo precio, que se distribuirá en conformidad a lo declarado."




La ha encontrado en su casa y es suya. Otra cosa distinta es un resto arqueológico, al que sí se le aplicaría ese precepto.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Ago 2022)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> No no, la propia ley ya dice que eso no es tuyo y que tendrías que entregarlo, al tener más de 100 años, y te correspondería la mitad del valor de tasación (a compartir
> con el propietario del terreno o vivienda) por hallazgo casual ¿Crees que si hubiera aparecido un ánfora romana sería tuya? Por encima te puedo decir que eso está recogido en la ley 16 / 1985 de patrimonio histórico, en el articulo 41.3, hallazgos casuales, aunque no soy un experto. Creo que hay 30 dias para informar a las autoridades.
> 
> Te digo que borres el hilo porque se que eres un trollaso de los buenos que en verdad no se ha encontrado la moneda sino que la ha comprado legalmente y ha venido a vacilar, pero el foro lo leen autoridades y podrían interesarse por tu caso.
> ...



A ver gañan , se la ha encontrado en la casa de su familia , se considera una herencia y no tiene porqué declararla 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Ago 2022)

Si el hallazgo ocurre en una pared o en el tejado, ahi no hay discusion alguna sobre la propiedad, hace unos años en una casa antigua de Badajoz encontraron emparedados en una reforma, 5 libros de alquimia del siglo XVI y la Junta de Extremadura tuvo que pagar muchos miles de euros para comprarlos.


----------



## Angelillo23 (7 Ago 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Yo no lo creo. No creo que se pueda aplicar ese artículo una moneda que no ha sido encontrada en una excavación arqueológica. Se aplican las reglas generales del tesoro, el artículo 351 del CC: "
> 
> El tesoro pertenece al dueño del terreno en que se hallare.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que no, el art. 44 de la ley de patrimonio deja claro que en esta situación no se aplica el 351 del CC, aunque como dije antes no soy experto.

Artículo cuarenta y cuatro
1. Son bienes de dominio público todos los objetos y restos materiales que posean los valores que son propios del Patrimonio Histórico Español y sean descubiertos como consecuencia de excavaciones, remociones de tierra u obras de cualquier índole o por azar. El descubridor deberá comunicar a la Administración competente su descubrimiento en el plazo máximo de treinta días e inmediatamente cuando se trate de hallazgos casuales. En ningún caso será de aplicación a tales objetos lo dispuesto en el artículo 351 del Código Civil.

Hay casos similares: 








El tesoro que apareció en la reforma de un piso leonés


El leonés que encontró una rarísima moneda de oro visigoda durante la reforma de un piso recibirá como gratificación la mitad del valor de la pieza. De momento, no ha sido tasada. Se trata de un tremís con la faz del rey Sisebuto, que ha sido depositado en el Museo de León.




www.diariodeleon.es








pasabaporaqui dijo:


> A ver gañan , se la ha encontrado en la casa de su familia , se considera una herencia y no tiene porqué declararla
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Aquí el único gañan que hay eres tu, que tienes 0 comprensión lectora y ni te has enterado.


----------



## Manzanamiel (7 Ago 2022)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Yo creo que no, el art. 44 de la ley de patrimonio deja claro que en esta situación no se aplica el 351 del CC, aunque como dije antes no soy experto.
> 
> Artículo cuarenta y cuatro
> 1. Son bienes de dominio público todos los objetos y restos materiales que posean los valores que son propios del Patrimonio Histórico Español y sean descubiertos como consecuencia de excavaciones, remociones de tierra u obras de cualquier índole o por azar. El descubridor deberá comunicar a la Administración competente su descubrimiento en el plazo máximo de treinta días e inmediatamente cuando se trate de hallazgos casuales. En ningún caso será de aplicación a tales objetos lo dispuesto en el artículo 351 del Código Civil.
> ...



Para que sea aplicable esa exclusión, ha de ser aplicable el artículo que tú invocas y no es así.



Ese artículo que tú citas de la LPH no se aplica a la moneda de este hilo. Para que se aplique, el hallazgo ha de producirse en una excavación arqueológica y ha de ser de restos arqueológicos.... una moneda visigoda del Rey Sisebuto no tiene nada que ver con un Escudo de Fernando VI…..…. Nada que ver, en el primer caso podría considerarse su valor arqueológico, no en el caso del Escudo.



En el artículo que citas ya se indica que esa moneda es una rareza, que solo había otra identificada… No tiene nada que ver con este caso.



Y solo a los hallazgos arqueológicos se les aplica el artículo que tú citas, si no es valor arqueológico no, y por tanto se aplica el Cc…


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (7 Ago 2022)

nokta macro simplex por 300 euros en amazon discrimina bastante bien y te permite configurar que quieres detectar.


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Ago 2022)

Haz una Paco medalla para el cuello. Es proceroso y clásico. Vas diciendo por ahí que llevas 200 pavos al cuello


----------



## Angelillo23 (7 Ago 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Para que sea aplicable esa exclusión, ha de ser aplicable el artículo que tú invocas y no es así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿donde dice eso?


----------



## jaimegvr (7 Ago 2022)

Has encontrado DINERO de verdad, y no un trozo de metal sin valor del BCE.


----------



## edefakiel (7 Ago 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> esta semana pasando por donde se llevaron los escombros, la encontré en el suelo.



Apropiación indebida.


----------



## imaginARIO (7 Ago 2022)

Una suerte encontrar eso por casa, espero que los obreros no se llevasen ninguna más.

Sí, últimamente en este foro cada vez hay que poner las fotos más pequeñas y ridículas...
A ver si el calvo lo arregla.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Ago 2022)

edefakiel dijo:


> Apropiación indebida.



Cochina envidia Edefakiel, una belleza de monedita, sin ningun valor arqueologico y de pequeño valor crematistico.


----------



## edefakiel (7 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cochina envidia Edefakiel, una belleza de monedita, sin ningun valor arqueologico y de pequeño valor crematistico.



Envidia o no, yo creo que ha sido poco inteligente el contar así la historia y el publicitarlo como lo ha hecho.


----------



## Manzanamiel (7 Ago 2022)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> ¿donde dice eso?



El artículo 44.1 que tú citas se refiere al concepto de Patrimonio Histórico:

_“1. Son bienes de dominio público todos los objetos y restos materiales *que posean los valores que son propios del Patrimonio Histórico Español* y sean descubiertos como consecuencia de excavaciones, remociones de tierra u obras de cualquier índole o por azar. El descubridor deberá comunicar a la Administración competente su descubrimiento en el plazo máximo de treinta días e inmediatamente cuando se trate de hallazgos casuales”_

¿y qué bienes son los que poseen los valores del Patrimonio Histórico Español? Pues te lo dice el artículo 40 que encabeza el capítulo y el artículo 1:



_40: “forman parte del Patrimonio Histórico Español los bienes muebles o inmuebles de carácter histórico*, susceptibles de ser estudiados con metodología arqueológica*, hayan sido o no extraídos y tanto si se encuentran en la superficie o en el subsuelo, en el mar territorial o en la plataforma continental. Forman parte, asimismo, de este Patrimonio *los elementos geológicos y paleontológicos relacionados con la historia del hombre y sus orígenes y antecedentes*”_

Art. 1: _Integran el Patrimonio Histórico Español los inmuebles y objetos muebles de interés artístico, histórico, paleontológico, arqueológico, etnográfico, científico o técnico. También forman parte del mismo el patrimonio documental y bibliográfico, los yacimientos y zonas arqueológicas, así como los sitios naturales, jardines y parques, que tengan valor artístico, histórico o antropológico_





Los bienes que integran el patrimonio histórico deben tener un interés artístico, histórico, etc… _propio_, más allá del propio valor del oro y más allá de su antigüedad en este caso, pero si es una moneda frecuente, es jurídicamente tesoro, pero no Patrimonio Histórico.



En otro caso, ya bastante sería que el Estado (o las CCAA) pudieran quedarse casi todo, aludiendo a un supuesto interés histórico-arqueológico o cosas así….), solo por el hecho de ser antigua……que ya ha pasado muchas veces….. pero contra lo que hay que defenderse.


----------



## riggedd (7 Ago 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Ya estás tardando en comprar un detector de metales y en tirar todos los muros y suelos de la casa...
> 
> Bonito recuerdo, enhorabuena.



Y mirar los alrededores, lo mismo te dejaron tus antepasados un nidito.


----------



## Angelillo23 (7 Ago 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> El artículo 44.1 que tú citas se refiere al concepto de Patrimonio Histórico:
> 
> _“1. Son bienes de dominio público todos los objetos y restos materiales *que posean los valores que son propios del Patrimonio Histórico Español* y sean descubiertos como consecuencia de excavaciones, remociones de tierra u obras de cualquier índole o por azar. El descubridor deberá comunicar a la Administración competente su descubrimiento en el plazo máximo de treinta días e inmediatamente cuando se trate de hallazgos casuales”_
> 
> ...



Gracias por concretar. La ley es peligrosamente ambigua y algunos de esos puntos a mi parecer son bastante subjetivos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Ago 2022)

badjojo dijo:


> Imaginate lo que se habrán llevado los obreros, se les habrá caído del montón y ni se habrán dado cuenta. Avísanos si no vuelven.



Si tampoco le cogen el teléfono se confirma que se han llevado el premio.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Ago 2022)

El grueso del tesoro se lo han llevado los albañiles...


----------



## MCC (8 Ago 2022)

Enhorabuena por el hallazgo. Debes vivir en un pueblo pequeñito con mucha historia. A saber los tesoros que hay enterrados.


----------



## Falcatón (8 Ago 2022)

Vete a Londres y véndesela a un numismático de prestigio o mejor en una sala de subastas.

Todo lo que encuentres en este país comunista es de todos menos de ti, da igual que lo hayas encontrado en un terreno público o privado tuyo. Te pondrán la excusa de conservar el patrimonio artístico, histórico y cultural y otras mil milongas pero a Hacienda le importa un huevo todo eso, sólo quiere meter mano y sacar tajada.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (8 Ago 2022)

200euros? Debe pesar muy poco , la onza troy ya anda por 1800 de 24k


----------



## jaimegvr (8 Ago 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> 200euros? Debe pesar muy poco , la onza troy ya anda por 1800 de 24k



esa moneda debe ser de unos 3 o 4 gramos de oro == 140€.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Ago 2022)

Que chulada. Enhorabuena

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (8 Ago 2022)

Qué hilo más divertido, jeje
Seguro que algún forero experto te la tasaría por un módico precio, en el hilo alguno ha escrito


----------



## bondiappcc (9 Ago 2022)

Consejo por si os encontráis un tesoro: declarad solamente la mitad de lo encontrado (la otra mitad os la quedáis para venderla poco a poco en B).


----------



## Javito68 (9 Ago 2022)

No olvides declararla en la proxima renta… HACIENDA SOMOS TODES…..


----------



## frankie83 (9 Ago 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> esa moneda debe ser de unos 3 o 4 gramos de oro == 140€.



Hablamos por hablar?
Ni una misera búsqueda ?

un durillo es la mitad de un escudo, es 1,56g siempre si no ha perdido material

encima no sabes ni multiplicar, si fuera de 3/4 valdría mucho más


----------



## jaimegvr (9 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Hablamos por hablar?
> Ni una misera búsqueda ?
> 
> un durillo es la mitad de un escudo, es 1,56g siempre si no ha perdido material
> ...



peor me lo pones, son unos 87$. -- > 85€


----------



## frankie83 (9 Ago 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> peor me lo pones, son unos 87$. -- > 85€



Sigues sin saber lo que dices 

esas monedas no se pagan al peso


----------



## jaimegvr (9 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Sigues sin saber lo que dices
> 
> esas monedas no se pagan al peso



Depende de su escasez, estado y tal........ si es muy abundante, no vale mucho mas que su ley de oro.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Ago 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> esa moneda debe ser de unos 3 o 4 gramos de oro == 140€.



175 por el valor nunismatico y porque esta preciosa, en ebay puedes pedir lo que quieras, pero si la quieres vender en una tienda no te van a dar más que eso , y con mucha suerte, pesa 1,70 gramos.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frankie83 (9 Ago 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Depende de su escasez, estado y tal........ si es muy abundante, no vale mucho mas que su ley de oro.



Otra vez? Pues no
En todo caso de su estado, pero no hay de esas que en buen estado
Se vendan al peso


----------



## Furymundo (9 Ago 2022)

muy bonita quedatela


----------

